# Sonnenfinsternis und danach



## Vitalis (31. Mai 2003)

Hallo wieder 

Ich war heute morgen um 5.30 noch auf den Beinen und habe versucht ein paar Fotos von der Sonnenfinsternis zu schießen. Dank eines anderen Fotografen, durch den ich einen schönen Standort gefunden habe, sind sie glaub ich ganz gut geworden.
Partielle Sonnenfinsternis 1
Partielle Sonnenfinsternis 2
Dann bin ich danach noch ein wenig rumgefahren und habe diese Fotos geschossen:
Morgensonne 1
Morgensonne 2
Morgensonne 3
Morgensonne 4
zur Galerie

Freu mich auf Feedback 
Gruß,
Vitalis


----------



## Budda (31. Mai 2003)

joa ... die Fotos sind schon schick! sehen richtig gut aus


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Mai 2003)

Schnieke, nebel03 und 04 sind super gelungen 

Wie lange brauchst du zum nächsten Supermarkt ?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Mai 2003)

Huhu Vitalis,

schöne Bilder. Tolles Licht!

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## deepgreen (2. Juni 2003)

Die Landschaftsbilder sind super geworden, jedoch die Bilder von Menschen eher weniger, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (2. Juni 2003)

Ja, echt schick.
Das erste Foto von der Sonnenfinsternis kommt im Rot-Kanal auch sehr geil ... man erkennt nur die Finsternis an sich nicht mehr, verstärkt aber sehr das Mystische (was die Fotos an sich schon haben).


----------



## Transmitter (2. Juni 2003)

nebel03.jpg .. das finde ich absolut genial gelungen!

nur das gemähte stück unten rechts stört die harmonie ein wenig


----------



## goela (3. Juni 2003)

So früh auf den Beinen! Wähhh!
Aber Deine Bilder sind wie immer ein Augenschmaus!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (3. Juni 2003)

Klasse Fotos. Vielleicht hau ich dich mal an wenn ich ordentliche Fotos brauch


----------



## Vitalis (18. Juni 2003)

Vor lauter Streß hier, hab ich den Thread vollkommen vergessen..
Also danke wiedermal für Euer Feedback 

Stimmt @gouraud ;-)
Ich war gar nicht erst im Bett, bin um 7 dann schlafen gegangen.. @goela

Grüße,
Vitalis


----------



## CiTor (24. Juli 2003)

wow. Echt toll, was dir hier gelungen ist! Welche Kamera(s) brauchst du für deine Bilder? Wie viel Zeit verbringst du anschliessend an retouch?


----------



## Christoph (24. Juli 2003)

*applaus*

Wie immer sehen deine Fotos wunderschön aus.
Ich wäre froh wenn ich nur annähernd so schöne Bilder machen könnte 

grüsse
Christoph


----------



## Vitalis (18. August 2003)

Sorry nochmal, hab lange Zeit nicht gemerkt, daß neue Posts da sind.. die Fotos sind alle mit dieser Kamera geschossen:
http://www.dsb-computer.de/pd-547645349.htm?categoryId=11

@CiTor: Ich optimiere die Bilder natürlich schon etwas, aber so viel gibt/gab es eigentlich nicht zu tun und dauerte auch nicht lang.


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. August 2003)

Woha dude. Die sind echt klasse. 

Wünschte ich würde auch mal wieder 
so früh rauskommen damit ich auch 
mal wieder Fotos schießen kann.

Jona


----------



## Canon (15. November 2003)

Hi Vitalis,

kann leider Deine Fotos nicht sehen. Sind Sie schon gelöscht, oder brauche ich ein eigenes Bildprogramm?

Gruß Canon


----------



## ponda (25. Januar 2004)

Hallo Vitalis,
die Seite mir den Bildern scheint leider nicht mehr vorhanden zu sein. Hast du die Bilder vielleicht noch irgendwo anders gehostet? Würd sie mir gerne einmal anschauen.

MfG Dennis Miltz


----------



## Vitalis (26. Januar 2004)

Die alte Domain ist leider weg.
Die Fotos kann man sich jetzt unter http://www.vitalis-eichwald.de/fotos ansehen. 
Ich hab aber schon lange keine mehr hochgeladen, in den Ferien gibt's hoffentlich was neues. ;-)


----------



## Julien (29. April 2004)

Mensch Vitalis das sind ja richtige semiprofessionelle Bilder  
Ist ja wahnsinn.. die sind dir wirklich super gelungen.
Mit was für ner Kamer fotografierst du denn?

Greez Jul


----------



## BSA (28. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> *Mensch Vitalis das sind ja richtige semiprofessionelle Bilder
> Ist ja wahnsinn.. die sind dir wirklich super gelungen.
> Mit was für ner Kamer fotografierst du denn?
> ...



Sorry, das ich so spät hier noch was dazu schriebe, aber wenn du etwas weiter oben gelsen hättest, dann hättest du dir die frage sparen können:

Fuji Finepix S7000 (6,1Mio-Pixel)

[nicht böse gemeint]


----------



## Pcgate (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gaaaanz neu in diesem Forum und muß ich erstmal zurechtfinden. Auf die Bilder kann ich leider nicht zugreifen, bekomme einen error... 
Liegt vielleicht am Opera ? Naja, ich versuche trotzdem mal ein Bild von mir einzustellen, vielleicht gefällt es ja...
Die Aufnahme ist im Makrobereich mit einer Casio QV-2900UX gemacht.


----------



## Pcgate (6. Juli 2004)

...hoops, hat ja prima geklappt, hier gleich noch eins !


----------



## turboprinz (13. Juli 2004)

HiHo, ich bin hier auch neu und möchte mich ersteinmal zu euren Bildern eußern. Die Landschaftsaufnahmen von Vitalis fin ich richtig gut, mich würde mal innteressieren wo die Bilder entstanden sind. Pcgate deine Bilder finde ich auch super mich würde aber interessieren ob es einen Trick gibt mit dem verwaschenen und unscharfen Hintergrund. Diese Geschichte Hintergrund unscharf, verwaschen und Motiv glas klar bekomme ich mit meiner Sony DSC- P52 einfach nicht hinn. Könnte mir da bitte jemand tipps geben.

Danke

der TURBOprinz


----------



## Pcgate (13. Juli 2004)

*Sony DSC- P52*

Hallo Turboprinz,
die Unschärfe um Hintergrund bekommst Du bei Makroaufnahmen, das heisst die Kamera stellt nur den Makrobereich scharf, der Rest ist der Linse dann "egal".
Ich hab mir mal das Datenblatt Deiner Kamera angesehen, die hat keine Makrofunkrion. Der Schärfebereich liegt bei 8 cm bis unendlich (Weitwinkel)
40 cm bis unendlich (Tele). Versuch mal so ca. 8-10 cm an ein Objekt heranzugehen und drück einmal leicht auf den Auslöser, dann holt sich der Autofokus die Scharfstellung und Du siehst dann schon wie der Hintergrund aussieht. Es kann aber möglich sein das trotzdem alles auf dem Bild scharf ist.

 Melde Dich mal ob es geklappt hat.


----------



## Pcgate (13. Juli 2004)

*Makro*

hier nochmal eine Makroaufnahme...


----------



## turboprinz (13. Juli 2004)

Das ist ja blöd. Ich hatte schon so viele Motive vor der Linse die damit warscheinlich noch besser geworden währen. Ich habe das einmal versucht, nur im Wohnzimmer und mit dem erstbesten Motiv was ich gefunden habe, aber ich denke mit etwas Übung klappt das bald ganz gut. Nur leider geht das nur mir kleinen Motiven denke ich also ein Portrait wir damit eventuell nicht gehen!? Aber danke für die Hilfe!

der Turboprinz

PS: Hier noch das erwünschte Versuchsbild.


----------



## Pcgate (13. Juli 2004)

*Portrait*

...versuch mal einen "alten Trick" aus der Spiegel-Reflex-Zeit : etwas Hautcreme an den Finger und einen leichten Fettfilm an der Außenkante der Linse herum auftragen, dann hast Du einen tollen Effekt. Das Gesicht oder Objekt muss dann natürlich genau in der Mitte gehalten werden, dann "verschwimmt" der Rand des Bildes so etwas "wattig", kann ganz toll aussehen. Nachteil ist nur das danach die Linse wieder ordentlich geputzt werden muss... aber Versuch lohnt sich !


----------



## turboprinz (13. Juli 2004)

Das kling toll mit der Creme das Problem ist nur meine Finger  würden das Objektiv nie erreichen.   
Ich habe mir  ein paar Kameras angesehen, und nun frage ich mich was denn ein guter Wert für diese Makroaufnahmen ist. Bei einer stand z.B. "...Wahnsinniger Supermakrowert  ab 4cm...", bei einer anderen Beschreibung (deine Cam) standen "nur" 2cm und eine dritte hatte 5cm bis 46cm. So wie das jetzt verstanden habe, habe ich ab diesem Wert bis zum "Normalwert" die Möglichkeit eine Makroaufnahe zu machen(?). Was benötige ich denn für welche Art von Fotos (Landschafts-, Tier-, Portraitaufnahmen)?

Danke
der TURBOprinz


----------



## Pcgate (13. Juli 2004)

*Makro*

der Wert sagt eigentlich nur den Abstand zu dem Objekt aus in dem die Kamera sich noch scharf stellen kann. Mit meiner Casio kann ich so ca. 1 cm an das Objekt herangehen und bekomme einen scharfen Bereich. Kann eine Kamera das nicht, ist alles verschwommen und in der Anzeige wird irgendwie (unterschiedlich) eine Warnung ausgegeben. Passt bei der Casio irgendwas nicht wird der kleine Rahmen im Display rot, ist alles OK zeigt der Rahmen grün.
Man kann in der Makroeinstellung das Objekt auch noch heranzoomen, was dann wie folgt aussieht :


----------



## turboprinz (14. Juli 2004)

Den Joystick solltest du eventuell mal wieder reinigen *g*. Also könnte man sagen je größer das Motiv wird umso größer sollte auch die mögliche Makroentfernung sein. Wenn ich also Portrait machen möchte sollte das mindestens 30cm haben, obwohl ich denke das das immer noch zu nah ist. Ich habe mich mal umgesehen und würde gerne wissen was du von dieser Kamera denkst. Link: Canon IXUS 500


----------



## Pcgate (14. Juli 2004)

*Canon Digital Ixus 500*

Also. Die ist bestimmt nicht schlecht, ich würde sie jedoch nicht kaufen.
zu wenig optischer Zoom, zuviel digitaler Zoom.
Digitaler Zoom arbeitet mit Interpolation, die Kamera „erfindet“ einfach etliche Millionen Pixel aus den vorhandenen Bildpunkten dazu, was das Bild unscharf macht und zu Farbfehlern führt.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Geräten ist hier analog (optisch) besser als digital, nur das optische Zoom arbeitet mit der tatsächlich vorhandenen Anzahl der Pixel.
Der Lithiumionen-Akku :
Praktisch alle Hersteller verweisen auf diesen Akku als den besten und zuverlässigsten Stromversorger. Besonders hervorgehoben wird bei dieser Variante der nicht mehr auftretende Memory-Effekt. Verschwiegen...
wird jedoch die Tatsache das bei Lithium-Ionen Akkus das Lithium oxidiert und so seine Leitfähigkeit verliert. ACHTUNG ! Beim Kauf unbedingt auf Herstellungsdatum achten, denn die Akkus halten nur ca. 3 Jahre !
Besser :
NiMH-Akkus speichern im Vergleich zu NiCd-Akkus bei gleichem Volumen (Nennkapazität) doppelt so viel Energie, haben zugleich einen stark reduzierten Memory-Effekt und eine längere Lebenserwartung. Die Ladezeiten sind zwar etwas länger, besonders bei den sog. "Nurladern". 
In meiner Kamera sind 4 MiMH AA 1,2V Akkus 2300 mAH, die man auch in anderen Geräten verwenden kann (Taschenlampe, Rasierer u.s.w.). Die bekommt man recht preiswert mit Ladegerät und man ist von der Akku- Bauform des Herstellers unabhängig. Es können nachträglich günstige Akkus nachgekauft werden und man kann die mAh Leistung variieren. Hat man 2 Sätze davon, ist die Kamera außerdem auch während er Ladezeiten einsatzbereit.
Positiv ist die Speicherkarte, CF. Dieses Medium ist schnell, bringt einen eigenen Speichercontroller mit und ist äußerst günstig zu haben. Es basiert auf den PCMCIA-Speicherkarten mit ATA-Schnittstelle. Dank der Kompatibilität lassen sich die Karten mit einem einfachen Adapter auch in einem PCMCIA-Steckplatz und als Festplatten-Ersatz betreiben.


----------

